# IZMIR / Turkey



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

City: 2.732.669, Province: 3.370.866​  ​
Views from the downtown, Konak


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)




----------



## crazyevildude (Aug 15, 2005)

Wasn't Izmir the City destroyed by an earthquake a few years back? If so then that is excellent to see the city has recovered so well and now looks so beautiful . If not then it still looks great.


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

^^ It was been in İzmi*t* Not İzmir.


----------



## falconi (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## crazyevildude (Aug 15, 2005)

ont said:


> ^^ It was been in İzmi*t* Not İzmir.


Ahh...Easy mistake to make .

City still looks great though.


----------



## falconi (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Allan (May 4, 2004)

​


----------



## Allan (May 4, 2004)

​


----------



## Allan (May 4, 2004)

​
​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Allan (May 4, 2004)

​


----------



## Allan (May 4, 2004)

Asansör, the so-called "Lift" was built for transportation, especially for the elderly and the handicapped. Today, it is one of Izmir' most prominent landmarks and a classy restaurant
​


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

thanx


----------



## Shodan (Oct 15, 2005)

I said it once and I will say it again, lifestyle-wise Izmir is the best city in Turkey.


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

nice city!


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

İzmir, new year celebrations
​


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

Provincial Government, The Clock Tower and Konak Mosque


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

Izmir, Pasaport District


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

Great pictures Meow... I especially liked the Clock tower and Konak mosque pic...


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

merci


​


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

nice city


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

thanx, here is a kosk from a metropolitan district Bornova


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

NICE PICTURES


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

More from Konak,


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

Konak Pier - İzmir
The Konak Pier building was designed by the famous Gustave Eiffel in the 1870s and has been used as French Customs, İzmir Customs, fish market and parking lot. The original steel construction structure were renovated with the latest technology and began to be used as a modern shopping mall in 1998. Konak Pier is the most prestigious center in Izmir with its movie theaters, restaurants and the famous brand shops. It is located on an area of 8,000 m2. A small parking lot is available.


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

the steel that was used in the construction of the Pier was left over from the construction of Eiffel Tower in Paris


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

Pier again






Izmir Hilton, 36 floors, 143m






Güzelyalı Pedestrian Bridge






Crowne Plaza*****, Inciraltı


----------



## Shayan_m (Oct 8, 2005)

Wonderful City !!!


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks,
Here is Agora, it belongs to the 2nd century BC Roman period of Smyrna which was founded by Alexander the Great. It is unique being one of the biggest preserved agoras in the middle of an urban area.






















Provisions of the post-restoration state







Maybe Izmirtes implied that they were masters of the land and the sea by depicting the God of the Seas, Poseidon an the Godess of the Land, Demeter side by side at the Zeus Temple in Agora, Izmir.


----------



## michal1982 (Mar 16, 2004)

WHY IS NOT SO MANY OLD BUILDINGS IN IZMIR WHY ALMOST WHOLE CITY IS MODERN???


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

this is because the whole city was destroyed in the great fire on the day the enemy invasion and Turkish Independence War ended, September 9th, 1922 
​in fact there are still plenty of old architecture protected in the city, from now on i can present those to you


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Wow, meow you have great pics of Izmir.. Thank you for the thread! kay:

I would like to add a few modern Izmir shots before you pass to historical ones.  

REPUBLIC SQUARE - Izmir


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

System_Halted said:


> Wow, meow you have great pics of Izmir.. Thank you for the thread! kay:
> 
> I would like to add a few modern Izmir shots before you pass to historical ones.
> 
> KONAK SQUARE - Izmir


Heheh, thanx System, but these are from the Republic Square not Konak Square


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

Izmir, ancient Smyrna, was the capital of the historic province of Ionia in the 7th Century BC. The city is commonly accepted as the birth place of the famous poet Homer, author of the epic poems "Iliad" and "Odyssey". Izmir is also the birth place of the famous "Rebetika" and "Smyrneika" music. 
The 5000-year-old city, contemporary to ancient Troy (also in Turkey), is one of the oldest cities of the Mediterranean basin. According to the famous historian Herodotus (from Halicarnassus, Turkey) the city was first established by the Aeolians, but shortly thereafter seized by the Ionians who developed it into one of the world's largest cultural and commercial centers of that period. Izmir (Smyrna) later became known as one of the "Seven Churches of Asia", where the Revelations to John were sent. 

Until recently, Izmir (like Istanbul) was one of the most cosmopolitan cities in the world, with a large population of Turks, Greeks, Jews, Armenians and Levantinos (Genoese Italians, Venetian Italians and Frenchmen). In September 1922 the city was largely destroyed by the worst fire of its history, losing many magnificent buildings and never completely recovering back to its former glory.

Today Izmir is Turkey's third largest city and its most important port after Istanbul. Nicknamed "Occidental Izmir", it is widely regarded as the most Westernized city of Turkey in terms of values, ideology and lifestyle. 

Modern Izmir also incorporates world-famous ancient cities like Ephesus, Pergamon, and Sardis.


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

*Izmir Aerials*


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

meow said:


> Heheh, thanx System, but these are from the Republic Square not Konak Square


Damn! :runaway: :laugh:


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Allan (May 4, 2004)

^
kay:


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

very nice pictures.
by the way which is the big park that is shown in the aerial photos?


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Turkey really a succesful Islamic nation.
izmir is a beautiful city


----------



## messiah (Sep 11, 2002)

khoojyh said:


> Turkey really a succesful Islamic nation.
> izmir is a beautiful city


Almost all arabic countries are richer than us but what shall I do with the money in my pocket if I'm not able to drive even a car.(Backgournd info: In S. Arabia women are not allowed to drive) I'm really proud and happy that we are a western oriented nation!

Thank you:


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

sk said:


> very nice pictures.
> by the way which is the big park that is shown in the aerial photos?


it's Izmir International Fair


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Allan (May 4, 2004)

beautiful picturs kay:


----------



## DeCoNs (Nov 24, 2003)

khoojyh said:


> Turkey really a succesful Islamic nation.
> izmir is a beautiful city


Turkey is not islamic nation, just the bigger part of Turkey's population's religion is islam.


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

^^yes Turkey is a _secular democratic_ country whose majority of population is muslim


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## water_ (Dec 17, 2005)

wow


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/4688/mehmetyasa35guzelyalikopru21te.jpg
When this bridge was built?


----------



## iñaki-garcia (Aug 18, 2004)

I like it, it`s so classic


----------

